# Anyone riding a Transition Spire?



## megablue (Jul 20, 2020)

Anyone have any time over a spire? I’m considering going to one from my process x. I really love my process but the recent buyout makes me a bit skeptical of their future. I’d love to hear from anyone that’s spent time on one and how you feel about it.

the spire seems like it would be a good replacement and would be a similar bike. Only thing I don’t like is that the medium spire seems to be a tad smaller than my process but the large seems like it would be way too large.


----------



## electricdownhill805 (May 25, 2020)

I saw one in person and it looked awesome very surprised how nice of a bike it is


----------

